# how early can you feel twins????



## fidgets mammy

hi all,
i may sound nuts here but im 11 wks with twins, and over the past couple of days ive felt a funny popping sensation in my tum, always on my left side, it feels really deep within and doesnt follow with a pump:blush: so cant imagine its gas. i do get the gas pops but this doesnt feel the same, its more like a popping flutter and happens a few times in a row. i felt my son at about 18/19 wks, so was wondering what the likelihood was that it could be the babies already. i, probably just going crackers:wacko:. ive got my 12 wk scan next mon, and im praying both are fine.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I felt my twins at 10 weeks. By 12 weeks my hubby could feel slight movement if he waited a REALLY long time. LOL I also only felt movement on the left side from Baby A, and he is still my most active baby yet. My regular OB/GYN called me crazy as well, but when I went to the MFM specialist they said it was common for mama's of multiples to feel babies early. This is my 2nd successful pregnancy and I didn't feel my daughter until around 18-20 weeks... enjoy it babe! Those are your babies!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

I felt the twins at 12wks and my singletons at 15wks - no mistaking those familiar popping, tapping and bubbling sensations lol x


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah its making me shed ahppy tears then!! that i could be sane after all and am feeling them. baby 1 was the fidgety one at 9 wk scan and that is the one on the bottom, funnily enough all my "bad" pains are on left side too. ah i wish this scan was done so i can see their ok. my tummy is now a proper bump even if small and is hard to hide. i love it. im trying not to get too excited til after monday but sometimes its so hard. did any of you have feelings to whether yrs were girls or boys??? certain food aversions etc. i keep going to pink clothes which is odd for me as girls scare me. id love either but after having a boy and being used to blues an d thomas and fireman sam i think doing pink, and hair clips and frills frightens me, ha ha.


----------



## KELLYBD

I knew in my heart of hearts I was having a girl and a boy when I saw my first scan pics. I just knew by their facial structure and when I asked my Mum what she thought she pointed to the same saying that's a girl and that's a boy. It was confirmed 4 weeks later that I was correct lol. I didn't feel mine until about 17 weeks but I was listening in with a doppler a couple of weeks before that checking all was ok xx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I am going to be terrible and say no... I had NO idea what I was having. LOL I do know that I came up with boys names much easier than girls names but I didn't have a "feeling." Then again, I did the same thing with my daughter. When I was preggo with her, I came up with a girls name almost instantly but struggled with boys names.

Are yours identicals? I remember only feeling Baby A at first and he was the most active on the ultrasound. We later found that this was due to a fluid difference between the two so make sure you keep an eye on that! But now that it has been corrected, he is still more active than B and the Dr says its because of the way my placenta is tilted. Either way, I still get the idea that he will be my hellion... LOL


----------



## scottishchick

im 16 weeks and still not felt anything:growlmad:keep lying staring at my stomach hoping to see something, cant wait for them to kick me:kiss:


----------



## tripletsOMG

12-14 wks i felt bubbles but definate movement was around 16-18 terrible baby brain so these r estimates lol


----------



## fidgets mammy

Yeh they think they are identicals, at first they thought they were mono mono but at 9 wk scan it looked like they could possibly have their own seperate sacks within the main sack. They said they'll tell me more at 12wk scan. It's so worrying carrying two.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

fidgets mammy said:


> Yeh they think they are identicals, at first they thought they were mono mono but at 9 wk scan it looked like they could possibly have their own seperate sacks within the main sack. They said they'll tell me more at 12wk scan. It's so worrying carrying two.

It is hun, but look how many of us are doing it. You are gonna be fine. You have a great support system here. Just put yourself first, eat well, think positive and ask questions. Everything beyond that is in the hands of God and your Dr's... :hugs:


----------



## fidgets mammy

Thanks mom to many thats very good advice. as for putting myself first, i posted a thread in the first tri section about how my dog is driving me mad and i am struggling to cope and worried how ill cope further on and after the babies are born, anyway most of the advice ive had is lovely and helpful yet some of them have totally jumped on the save the dog band wagon, a really dont feel as though these people have read and consideredwhat ive said at all and some of it has really annoyed and upset me, feel free to read it all. i have stressed in it how much i love the dog but how i must put myself and babies first, but considering this is a mother and baby site, that seems to have gone a miss. anyway could just be being hormonal, ive got my son off school again as hes still not well, i feel like poop and we have no food in the house as i need to go shopping but the thought of looking at food makes me want to throw up!!


----------



## KELLYBD

fidgets mammy said:


> Thanks mom to many thats very good advice. as for putting myself first, i posted a thread in the first tri section about how my dog is driving me mad and i am struggling to cope and worried how ill cope further on and after the babies are born, anyway most of the advice ive had is lovely and helpful yet some of them have totally jumped on the save the dog band wagon, a really dont feel as though these people have read and consideredwhat ive said at all and some of it has really annoyed and upset me, feel free to read it all. i have stressed in it how much i love the dog but how i must put myself and babies first, but considering this is a mother and baby site, that seems to have gone a miss. anyway could just be being hormonal, ive got my son off school again as hes still not well, i feel like poop and we have no food in the house as i need to go shopping but the thought of looking at food makes me want to throw up!!

To be honest I rarely went into the Tri sections after I found these ladies. There is never any problems in here everyone is very supportive and you will find that anything you say is never taken out of context. I know there are some lovely ladies across the Tri secs but I was always the most comfortable here and the advice is second to none xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah thanks kelly. maybe people dont always understand the stresses that come with carrying twins unless theyre in that situation. my best friend has just bn round and i was telling her that i feel like this pregnancy is draining me, so different to my son, food aversions are ridiculas, look like shite, feel like shite, dizziness god i could go on. i said im sure one twin likes one thing and the other wants something else. dont know if im coming or going. then im worried that there not ok, something has happened to one or both etc. i think im just knackered. were also busy decorating sons room so house is a bomb site. i think im a bit hormonal today. my friend has also just mentioned the dog. everyone i know thinks i need to rehome her, and im starting to feel that by not im not putting us first. ahh decisions decisions. im rambling now.


----------



## KELLYBD

You're not rambling. Twins are extremely draining I had never felt so ill in my life as I did when I was carrying mine at the beginning. I was never sick I just felt sick alot and felt like I had flu all the time. I had no energy at all and was in bed 7.00 to 8.00pm every night so I could get 12 hours sleep before work. 

It will get better as you get deeper into the 2nd Tri I promise :) xx


----------



## TTCnum2

fidgets mammy said:


> hi all,
> i may sound nuts here but im 11 wks with twins, and over the past couple of days ive felt a funny popping sensation in my tum, always on my left side, it feels really deep within and doesnt follow with a pump:blush: so cant imagine its gas. i do get the gas pops but this doesnt feel the same, its more like a popping flutter and happens a few times in a row. i felt my son at about 18/19 wks, so was wondering what the likelihood was that it could be the babies already. i, probably just going crackers:wacko:. ive got my 12 wk scan next mon, and im praying both are fine.

if you've already had a baby its entirely possible. In subsequent pregnancies the muscles are more lax and able to feel sooner, especially with twins+ because the uterus is higher then it would be with a singleton. I'm 11 weeks 3 days and feel slight fluttering sometimes. However if you had twins with a first pregnancy it would be unlikely that someone would feel it this early, but not impossible.


----------



## fidgets mammy

ooh im 11 wks 3 days too-i think, well im 12 weeks monday by scans, but by dates i should be 12 wks on friday.


----------



## Onemoretime5

I felt mine at 10 weeks! and i had a feeling it was a boy and girl from the very beginning


----------



## fidgets mammy

OOh not long for you now, bet yr so excited.


----------



## Onemoretime5

excited and really scared. This will be my first c-section. I am however soooo excited to finally hold and kiss my babies :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

I had a c section with my son. It was an emeegency one and I was told that planned are much better. It will hirt after wards, but I was out in two days, just remember to take it slow i thought i was super woman and walked to work with him 2 days after getring out. V. Silly! I will opt for one again, but know not to put my cape on this time. Ha ha


----------



## fidgets mammy

Just an update on the "movements", well ive not felt anything for last two days. and today have really bad pains again which ive had all way through. just wish this scan would hurry up. role on monday!! di you all notice yr bump change sizes from day to day? some days i look big and others small. think im on a paranoid day today.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Honey, that TOTALLY HAPPENED to me!!! Some days I felt HUGE, I couldn't breathe, I even waddled because the pressure was so intense. Everyone at my work made fun of me because they said I was too early to feel all those symptoms. I told them to "kiss both sides of my ass."

Then other days you couldn't even tell I was pregnant let alone with twins. If I mentioned I was expecting twins to a stranger I always got that look... like they didn't believe me.

At 20 weeks I had to have my surgery for TTTS. I stayed with my sister in another state and I remember having difficulty breathing. I felt like I was ready to pop at any moment (due to all the extra fluid). I had dizzy spells (totally normal! Not due to TTTS!) I couldn't stand for long periods, etc. I thought I was going to double over... The night before surgery my hubby took a belly bump picture for me. Just last week I found that picture on my cell phone and about died laughing! I can't believe how little I actually was compared to now! My body is still achy and I whine almost every single day, but somehow it feels "normal" to me now. Back then my body was still trying to adjust. Now it has... all over the place. LOL

As far as the movements go, dont worry too much about it. Those little "bubbles" and "flutters" were few and far between. No one, besides my husband, ever felt movement because it took too long to feel them. You are doing great honey... you are going to feel so many changes. Just keep us all updated! :hugs:


----------



## fidgets mammy

thankyou, i think ive just got panic setting in with waiting for scan. it feels like its took forever. yr bump is quite big. how tall are you? im only 5"4(actually its 5"3 1/2 but i add the other half to make me feel better as oh is 6"4!). ive prob already asked you and since youve mentioned the ttts, but are yrs identical? ever feel like you repeat yrself? ive ate much better today which has bn rare, making carbonara for tea-yum. i suffer terrible with the dizzy spells too. and breathlessness.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I am 5'4" as well and about 110-118 prepregnancy. I have gained 55 lbs so far and am ALL BELLY, which is why I think I am having such a hard time with it... I dont have enough room! However, my boys are estimated to be some big ol' babies and the Dr's think I am rockin' this pregnancy, so size does not always matter. LOL My boys are identical so they were a total shock! I am always happy to talk about my experiences. If you ever have any questions... feel free to PM me!


----------



## book.fish2011

Im 15.3 w, I don't think I have felt any movements yet!


----------

